# Music by Genre > Jazz/Blues Variants, Bossa, Choro, Klezmer >  Blues finger slide information?

## Howard33

I managed to catch a Youtube video of Gerry Hundt performing a Mandolin Blues piece were he incorporates a metal finger slide on the pinkie. Since I have an interest in the blues, and now an interest in mandolin blues, I was wondering if any has information about this technique on the mandolin and whether its actually rather rare to see and hear it?

I took another look at the Gerry Hundt video and it looks as if he is using it on the G or D string. He is also using an electric mandolin. Would the use of a finger slide only be appropriate for an electric, or would an acoustic mandolinist still find a use for it when attempting the blues?

----------


## glhundt

Howard,

Thanks for the interest!  Slide on the mandolin is actually pretty easy, because there's more string surface area to slide on than on a guitar (i.e. one note, two strings, rather than one note, one string).  The trick, of course, as with the guitar, is muting the other strings as needed.  You don't press the strings all the way down to the fret board, in fact a lighter touch with slide is generally preferred.  In addition, whatever finger is most comfortable is the one to use for slide - these days, I've been using my ring finger, because I haven't found another pinky slide (which I prefer).  I do find the sound to be better with medium gauge strings, opposed to light.  No retuning is necessary.  

As far as other folks who play slide on mandolin, Rich DelGrosso does from time to time and Big Jack Johnson used to, but I'm unsure how much mando he plays live these days.  I usually incorporate it in my appearances with Nick Moss, check our schedule at http://www.nickmoss.com - if you live in the Chicago area, I do some solo gigs, too, check myspace below for that.

I use the slide on any of the strings, and the only thing that's different with acoustic slide mando is less volume.  If you're playing with other acoustic musicians, it shouldn't be too much of an issue.

I hope to post more YouTube vids soon.  Happy plucking!

Gerry

----------


## Howard33

> Howard,
> 
> Thanks for the interest!  Slide on the mandolin is actually pretty easy, because there's more string surface area to slide on than on a guitar (i.e. one note, two strings, rather than one note, one string).  The trick, of course, as with the guitar, is muting the other strings as needed.  You don't press the strings all the way down to the fret board, in fact a lighter touch with slide is generally preferred.  In addition, whatever finger is most comfortable is the one to use for slide - these days, I've been using my ring finger, because I haven't found another pinky slide (which I prefer).  I do find the sound to be better with medium gauge strings, opposed to light.  No retuning is necessary.  
> 
> As far as other folks who play slide on mandolin, Rich DelGrosso does from time to time and Big Jack Johnson used to, but I'm unsure how much mando he plays live these days.  I usually incorporate it in my appearances with Nick Moss, check our schedule at http://www.nickmoss.com - if you live in the Chicago area, I do some solo gigs, too, check myspace below for that.
> 
> I use the slide on any of the strings, and the only thing that's different with acoustic slide mando is less volume.  If you're playing with other acoustic musicians, it shouldn't be too much of an issue.
> 
> I hope to post more YouTube vids soon.  Happy plucking!
> ...


Well, I hardly expected to recieve information from you Mr. Hundt  :Smile:  Thank for taking the time to answer my question. By the way, I loved that video. I just may have to grab the wife one weekend for alittle mini-getaway and come hear you play.

----------


## CES

Sam Bush plays some blues and I believe works some slide in on his reso-mando...check out the Woodsong archives (or youtube search him) for some ideas (the Woodsong archives are probably better quality)...been a while since I watched these, though, so apologize if misleading you...

----------


## lgc

Steve James has an open tuning he uses and has been doing a little slide mando as well.

----------


## Howard33

Thanks for the suggestions everyone. Much appreciated.

----------


## stratman62

> Sam Bush plays some blues and I believe works some slide in on his reso-mando...check out the Woodsong archives (or youtube search him) for some ideas (the Woodsong archives are probably better quality)...been a while since I watched these, though, so apologize if misleading you...


I have seen Sam Bush playing slide on the resonator (4-string and his mandocaster. I understand on the resonator he uses an A-D-A-D tuning.
I myself, when playing with the loose acoustic act play slide using the standard tuning on an 8 string. What I like about that tuning is you're tuned in fifths so you can play lots of double stops and still pull flatted thirds and minor sevenths and sharpend sixths. Fun stuff IMHO.

----------


## glhundt

Howard, 

I posted a video on YouTube addressing slide mando.  Here it is:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qk7cWVS7yYs

----------


## Howard33

Thank you for the video link  :Smile:  I look forward to watching it when I get home from work.

----------


## Howard33

Well, I used my super secret "I work in the IT department so I can get around the proxy" powers and have found that it appears your video was removed. I don't suppose you have another link to it somewhere else or would be willing to put it up again would you?

----------


## bluesmandolinman

the link works for me

Thanks Gerry for putting this up. I love your playing !
Please keep them coming ;-))

cheers,René

----------


## LKN2MYIS

> Howard,
> 
> Thanks for the interest!  Slide on the mandolin is actually pretty easy, because there's more string surface area to slide on than on a guitar (i.e. one note, two strings, rather than one note, one string).  The trick, of course, as with the guitar, is muting the other strings as needed.  You don't press the strings all the way down to the fret board, in fact a lighter touch with slide is generally preferred.  In addition, whatever finger is most comfortable is the one to use for slide - these days, I've been using my ring finger, because I haven't found another pinky slide (which I prefer).  I do find the sound to be better with medium gauge strings, opposed to light.  No retuning is necessary.  
> 
> As far as other folks who play slide on mandolin, Rich DelGrosso does from time to time and Big Jack Johnson used to, but I'm unsure how much mando he plays live these days.  I usually incorporate it in my appearances with Nick Moss, check our schedule at http://www.nickmoss.com - if you live in the Chicago area, I do some solo gigs, too, check myspace below for that.
> 
> I use the slide on any of the strings, and the only thing that's different with acoustic slide mando is less volume.  If you're playing with other acoustic musicians, it shouldn't be too much of an issue.
> 
> I hope to post more YouTube vids soon.  Happy plucking!
> ...



Gerry-

This is fascinating to me as well.

After seeing your video I tried to play a bit with the concept, however my guitar slide went all over the place.

Do you use a standard guitar slide, or something else? Or perhaps something cut down?  I'd appreciate any insight you could provide.

----------


## Howard33

> the link works for me
> 
> Thanks Gerry for putting this up. I love your playing !
> Please keep them coming ;-))
> 
> cheers,René


That's weird, because I get a "This video is no longer available" message even at home.

----------


## Howard33

Well, I finally got it to play. Thanks a bunch for the video Gerry. It's gotten me inspired to really work my butt off to perfect a good slide technique. Now all I have to do is wait to get my baby back from the luthier.

----------


## glhundt

LKN,

The slide I use in the "Tips" vid is actually cut off a Dunlop brass slide that Nick Moss bought to replace his when all of our gear was stolen in Montreal this summer.  (Stagehands in Grand Rapids actually got out the Sawzall to perform the operation!) The little slide I use on "Hard Road" - the YT vid where I'm wearing the plaid shirt - was a little brass Dunlop pinkie slide that was too small for Nick.  I'm still looking for another one like that, but for now I wear the cut-off one on my ring finger as it's too big for my pinkie.  

I think the general rule is use whatever's comfortable - but I can see how a standard guitar slide would be unwieldy.  You can usually find the smaller slides at hipper music stores - I just haven't been lucky, I guess.

Howard, Rene - 

Glad you like the vids.  I'm going to make a more concerted effort to get stuff out there this year.  Keep posting your stuff, too!


Gerry

----------


## LKN2MYIS

Gerry -

Thanks for the response.

Being inept at this instrument, somehow the idea of me wielding a "Sawzall" doesn't sit well!

But I get the idea - I'll start poking around.  Thanks for the help. Your videos are great.  There's a lot of us out here who would like to see you doing more stuff on the net - performing and teaching.

----------

